# VB6-Datagrid/Adodc Data Binding Error



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Okay, need a VB expert here:

I have a small form with 1 datagrid and 1 adodc on it. Adodc is connected via Jet 4 to an Access dbase (Soccer.mdb) with recordsource as a SQL stmt (SELECT * from Teams). The datagrid datasource is the adodc.

Everything works fine in development environment; but when I create an executable and move it to a "clean" machine, it fails with the error "Cannot initialize data bindings".

I have registered the following on the clean machine:

msadodc.ocx
msdatagrd.ocx
msbind.dll
mscomct2.dll

This got rid of a couple of errors but not this last one. I've tried a small test .exe with no filters or sql parameters, and I still get the error.

I suspect I am missing an ocx/dll on the clean machine...anyone want to take a stab at this?

MBN


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Been working on this problem for a few hours...since posting...hours more before that...

Found out what the issue was:

needed msstdfmt.dll

Now all is right with the world... I can go to bed now....!  

MBN


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes you can go to bed peacefully now. But now you have some more knowledge and capacity to help someone with a similar problem in the future .

All the best.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, the rest of the app uses adodb all coded in the class (my intention is to eventually split the front end away from the connectivity and use a .dll)....this is the only part that uses the adodc, not happy with it and will now try to code it through the class.

I am a bit stumped because the datagrid populates off the recordset, so I have to figure out how to connect via the class, collect the recordset,and return it to the subroutine...hmmm, gave me some ideas already..... up to now I've been returning collections, maybe we try to return the recordset...hmmmmm....



MBN


----------

